# New eliquid recipe vs Existing



## Cornelius (19/7/18)

Hi Guys

I wanted to check, how would one be able to check if a recipe already exists?
Meaning I have managed to throw 3 or 4 flavours together and it turned out great, I share the recipe and someone says hang on that is my recipe....
I assume 2 years or so ago it would have been very unlikely, but it seems like a real possibility now.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## StompieZA (19/7/18)

register here http://e-liquid-recipes.com
When logged in to your profile add all your flavors to your profile/stash.

then use the option "search by flavor stash", Select the flavors which you have in your recipe en go through the recipes that come up. 

This is one way of seeing all recipes that include the selected flavors. Some recipes might have more added ingredients/flavors.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Vilaishima (19/7/18)

Cornelius said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> I wanted to check, how would one be able to check if a recipe already exists?
> Meaning I have managed to throw 3 or 4 flavours together and it turned out great, I share the recipe and someone says hang on that is my recipe....
> I assume 2 years or so ago it would have been very unlikely, but it seems like a real possibility now.



It should not be a problem though. I someone does not want their recipe shared they can keep it private. 
If someone does take someone else's recipe and publishes as their own, aside from being a chop, their is nothing much that they are doing wrong if the original recipe was public I would imagine?


----------



## aktorsyl (19/7/18)

Cornelius said:


> and someone says hang on that is my recipe....


Let them moan about it on their own time then. I wouldn't worry about it, to be honest.


----------



## RichJB (19/7/18)

@Cornelius, one way would be go to ATF, enter the least popular ingredient in your recipe into the Flavour search function and then it will load the public recipes which use that flavour. You should be able to spot similar recipes quickly, and then be able to check that yours is different. I wouldn't worry too much, though. On a three or four flavour recipe, the chances of you inadvertently cloning someone else's recipe are quite slim. 

It may be that you get to the same end point with minor differences. You might have used Cap Sweet Strawberry where they used Strawberry Ripe, and you might have added 2% TFA Bavarian Cream where they used 1%. In which case, the original creator might moan that you have simply tweaked his recipe. But as long as you're not selling your recipes/juices, I don't see any problem. Mixers quite often arrive at similar recipes inadvertently.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

